# Thanks to new moderators Il Sogno and jtolleson!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hey All,

Please help me welcome the two newest members to the RoadBikeReview Moderator's Team, il sogno and jtolleson!

They have graciously agreed to help keep the peace in here.

Thanks, ladies for stepping up!

-g


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Ain't nobody going to mess with dudettes.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I just wanted to write that this forum is an excellent idea. Women's Cycling will definitely be in good hands Il Sogno and JT. And thanks to Gregg too!
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Why is hubby always the last to know?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Mapei Roida said:


> Why is hubby always the last to know?


Such is the nature of the universe my man.

Congratulations, and my sympathies, to both il sogno and jtolleson! I know you will create a great space here.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Mapei Roida said:


> Why is hubby always the last to know?


LOL. Maybe you haven't been spending enough time on RBR?

Thank you to gregg, sonya, and jt!

I promise I will do my best to stay in line. Don't wanna get banned from the women's club!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

aahhhhhhhhh!!!! We're dooooooommeddd!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ermm yes, uh welcome ladies and gents. Let's touch mittens and come out posting.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Snap can we get a round of Lemondrops here?
Congrats Ladies and thank you!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Would you like that LemonDrop with or without sugar?

OK ladies - if the boyz get too obnoxious, I can share some tricks we use over at TE to chase 'em off.......all in good fun of course.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Oooooh, lemondrops! 

I expect this place'll be fairly quiet through the winter but hopeful will be a really good resource as the season gets going and gals are searching recommendations for bikes, saddles, bars, shorts, bibs, jersey, chamois butter, clubs, routes, and encouragement. 

But in the meantime, there's plenty of good stuff to discuss, both cycling and non, that's more easily discussed here.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

BTW, its good to see you back snappy.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Tankyew!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

what've you been up to? raisin' hell and takin names I'm sure.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> Tankyew!


Hey, you went back to your old av.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> Would you like that LemonDrop with or without sugar?
> 
> OK ladies - if the boyz get too obnoxious, I can share some tricks we use over at TE to chase 'em off.......all in good fun of course.



HOORAY! Lemondrop goodness! Oh I can't wait sounds like fun.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Hey, you went back to your old av.


Wasn't the other a monkey? I guess you got the monkey off your back. Missed you Snap.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ooooo...very chic place y'all got here

Sogno & jt, good luck wit them masses...as well as those pains a la arse of us that occasionally drop in

BTW-what's with teh '+' sign in teh forum title???:blush2: Or perhaps that's a good 1st poal over here?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

It was my pet troll, I released it back to the wild.

I'm attempting to be a kinder gentler snap.......


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

this is a great idea, and probably the first one dedicated to ladies in the many forums i frequent. enjoy it ladies!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh great, a liberal and a lawyer. Congrats on the forum. Can I post tasteful pictures here if they pertain to women on bikes? Only pictures that I took, not web searches, not podium girls, but real female riders? Perhaps some Hawaiian scenery? Just want to know my boundaries.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

From the lawyer of the forum, your motion has been approved  

Dunno, never seen you post anything that should be a problem here or anywhere else, ('cepting maybe Politics Only but that's another matter!)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bigbill said:


> Oh great, a liberal and a lawyer. Congrats on the forum. Can I post tasteful pictures here if they pertain to women on bikes? Only pictures that I took, not web searches, not podium girls, but real female riders? Perhaps some Hawaiian scenery? Just want to know my boundaries.


Bill, we're doing the place up with tiki torches and lava lamps. Show up with one or the other and you get a free umbrella drink.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Room 1201 said:


> BTW-what's with teh '+' sign in teh forum title???:blush2: Or perhaps that's a good 1st poal over here?


I wanted the name to show that the forum is focused on cycling topics, but not limited to it. The "+" sign is to represent "and more..."

Is it too hokey? I know there is a well known magazine called CyclingPlus, but I didn't think it'd be an issue.

I'm open to change, if someone can come up with something succinct.

-g


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Bill, we're doing the place up with tiki torches and lava lamps. Show up with one or the other and you get a free umbrella drink.


OK, the wheels are turning. I will try to have something nice posted by Sunday or Monday. I will be on Waikiki this weekend and Monday.


----------

